# Help please with Baytril dosage for Paratyphoid



## peek (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello,

I have 10% Baytril liquid on the way, now I am wondering how I figure out how much to give. The directions it comes with say to add to drinking water, but I know that we gave (injectible I think) Baytril straight by mouth to a pigeon before on our vet's advice. Anyhow, it is for a squeaker with a droopy wing with swollen joint. I'm pretty sure it is Paratyphoid. How much do I give, what is the best way to give it and for how long. I'd like to rid the bird of the carrier state if possible (I believe you can do that with a long enough, strong enough course of Baytril?) so that eventually he can join my mini-flock of rehabs.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is the link to the Baytril dosage chart:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16368


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The 10% contains 100 mg of enrofloxacin per 1 cc/ml, so the amount to give the pigeon is going to be pretty small. How much does the youngster weigh?

Terry


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Is there a chance this bird has injured its wing As a injury will cause a bump and droopy wing. Is the bird eating., is it a little light on weight, Is it active. 2cc of batryl to a gallon of water 5 day treatment BUT perhaps its an injury.


----------



## peek (Nov 4, 2007)

I will get a weight on him tomorrow hopefully. He is eagerly eating selected seeds if you peck with him...so far seems only to like red millet, sesame and I think hulled millet today. He had the stinky wet poops that are associated with paratyphoid, but now they seem more normal...maybe weaning from Exact to seeds has helped too? I though it was an injury at first as he fell from his nest onto a concrete floor (sibling was found dead nearby), but then with the ugly poops, swollen joint and the fact that he was very skinny when we got him, I was pretty sure it was paratyphoid. It wouldn't hurt him to treat with Baytril anyhow would it?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If he is just learning to eat He is young And if he had parthiphoid I think he would be in bad shape Because he is young. think he has a injured wing tape it to the other wing at the end of the flight feathers. This will hold it up. .Wrapp tape around the end feathers. Then wrap around the other wings end feathers. FLIGHT feathers. say last 3 on each wing. Leave like this for about 2 weeks.. To med a bird this young you might reduce dosage. Because baytril is a strong antibiotic. SULMET might be better as it is milder and works well.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, can you take a picture of the swollen joint and post it here?

There is a difference between the dosage shown on the Baytril site for pigeons and what you'll actually read on a bottle of one of the generic equivalents for articular Paratyphoid. The official dosage is 10-20 milligrams of medicine per kilogram of bird, orally, twice daily (scroll down to the third page):

http://www.baytril.com/index.php/fu...Offset/10/elwinAlt/Dosing Recommendations.htm

The one on a bottle (of Enrofloxan) for articular or intestinal Paratyphoid is 40 milligrams of medicine per kilogram of bird, orally, per day for three days and then downshifting to the 20 for 4-10 days.

Some vets say that it takes 2 weeks to clear the carrier state and you'll even hear other numbers higher. Sometimes, articular Paratyphoid with the typical Paratyphoid boil either takes as much as a month or it doesn't even respond to Baytril. Actually, not all articular boils are caused by Salmonellae (Paratyphoid) and occasionally they can be L-form and Baytril has problems with that. I've had to shift to Clindamycin to clear enlarged joints before.

Pidgey


----------

